# Lovely dog needs lovely home!



## daisyduke (May 6, 2011)

]Hi everyone,

I am looking for a new home for my dog Saski, who is approximately 6 months old. I took her in when she was 3 months, as she was a sick looking puppy on the streets of Dahab. She was suffering from mange, which has now cleared up after a few months of treatment.

She has been vaccinated and will be de-sexed in June. She is a lovely, quiet, dog, who loves affection, swimming and walks. She is trained to stay outside, and knows a few basic commands (in a mix of Arabic and English). She is a mixed breed, so its hard to tell how big she will be, but I would say she will reach a medium size.

She is a much loved pet, unfortunately, I cannot afford to pay the huge costs to take her home to New Zealand.

I know there are dogs EVERYWHERE, and no shortage of orphans, but if you are considering adopting a dog, please think of Saski!

Please contact me via this forum and I can send pictures/more information.

Thanks


----------



## King.Tut (Jan 12, 2011)

daisyduke,

As you are a new member with little posts I am unable to PM you but there is a charitable organisation in Sharm called 'Sharm Animal Welfare' who are working to help all the animals of Sharm. 

I myself am a member of their group on facebook and have seen many dogs & cats rehomed and adopted, maybe you could join this group and post there and you may get a greater response.

Good luck with finding a home for your dog.

I think is a very common occurence in Egypt, more so in the Sinai. The large number of expats who take in animals because their emotions take over and they want to help, sadly when it comes to the expats leaving the poor animals are left behind. I'm not knocking what you have done daisyduke, you've clearly helped this animal and gave it a lot of love but I would like to appeal to all expats who consider taking in an animal, please remember that there are large costs involved when moving an animal abroad. 

Living in Sharm I've witnessed many animals abandoned and put back on the streets again after their owners have moved away, cases of this increased during the revolution with many expats leaving the country. I know everybody wants to help these poor animals but you could cause more problems and stress for the animal in the long run should you leave Egypt and have to leave the animal behind.

I myself have a cat which I took in 9 months ago, I have grown attached to this cat and have set aside the necessary funds to transport him with me should I choose to leave. If you're considering taking an animal in, I urge you to research the costs and put this money aside should you have to leave in the future. If you can't afford these fee's then please don't take the animal in unless you know you would be able to rehome them.

Again daisyduke, I hope you manage to find a home for your dog but please whatever you do - don't leave her on the streets of Dahab.


----------



## daisyduke (May 6, 2011)

Hi King.Tut,

Thank you for your response and info about the Sharm groups  I have joined a few and posted info.

I totally agree with you when it comes to taking in a dog. It is very easy to let your emotions over rule your head when it comes to sick and mistreated dogs! 

Leaving her on the streets is definitely NOT an option! I have spent some time volunteering at the 'Dog Wadi' in Dahab, and there are so many dogs there that have clearly had homes and owners, that are now living out in the desert and are confused and suffering from being abandoned.

I am determined to find her a home, and if I cant find one in Egypt, I will take her to Europe and try my best to find one there. Europe is a lot easier to export a dog to than the UK, and much much cheaper.

Its a pity that airlines and governments charge so much... it would cost 4000 GBP at least for me to get her to NZ. If these charges weren't so ridiculously high, dogs in Egypt would have a much better chance of being re-homed in other country's.

Thanks again for your tips and good luck (I think I might need it!)


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

That's all europe wants.... More (pet) refuges.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Eco-Mariner said:


> That's all europe wants.... More (pet) refuges.


or did you mean refugees....sorry couldn't resist it


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

Nope... The Fugees... Now they were worth listening to. Nice yapping, I mean rapping.

Alan.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Eco-Mariner said:


> Nope... The Fugees... Now they were worth listening to. Nice yapping, I mean rapping.
> 
> Alan.


"Killing me softly"


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

hurghadapat said:


> "Killing me softly"


yapp... I mean yep.

And those on the streets too.


----------

